
Sold for Parts - JumpCrisscross
https://www.propublica.org/article/case-farms-chicken-industry-immigrant-workers-and-american-labor-law
======
gumby
This is why we need robots to do all the jobs. People should just be able to
do the work they want (or none).

~~~
novia
>During the tour in Canton, Popowycz and other Case Farms managers showed me
something they were excited about, something that would help solve their labor
problems and also reduce injuries: In a corner of the plant was a shiny new
machine called an “automatic deboner.” It would soon replace 70 percent of the
workers on the line.

~~~
ajtaylor
Based on the types of common injuries for the line workers, this is a good
thing for their health in the long run. From the article, repetitive stress
injuries are the norm, not the exception.

